# Pachesham is on fire!



## lauradawson (14 October 2010)

The yard / barn area is on fire and the police have blocked off the road!


----------



## RatzFatz (14 October 2010)

Hope the horses and everyone has got out safely


----------



## MrsMozart (14 October 2010)

What is this place? Any news?

Hope all are okay!


----------



## lauradawson (14 October 2010)

Police say most the animals are safe - they have plenty of turn out so they can keep well away


----------



## Swift08 (14 October 2010)

Oh my god! Poor linda  any idea what happened?


----------



## paddywak (14 October 2010)

My friend is assistant manager at pachesham and all the horses are out safely NO animals or people are hurt.  Firefighters are on the scene atm and they have lots of people there helping with them animals etc.  

The cause of the fire etc atm i think is unknown but thank god everyone is safe.


----------



## Simsar (14 October 2010)

How much have you lost??  Hope everything/one is OK. x


----------



## Swift08 (14 October 2010)

Paddwak - Is that you katerine?  Guessing it was the hay barn that went up? Glad no one is hurt!


----------



## lauradawson (14 October 2010)

So glad everyone is safe and all the horses are ok.
What a terrible shock for Linda and everyone.
Please let me know if you need help with stabling if any of the horses require it - as i'm in the area.
x


----------



## natalia (14 October 2010)

Agreed, sure offers of help from any H&H onliners would be greatly appreciated, they will prob need to borrow some rugs, hay, ect. and some may need temp stabling. It's not something you would wish to happen to anyone.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey25 (14 October 2010)

my boys are down the road from there.  Poor ponies and poor Linda.


----------



## shoes (15 October 2010)

Anything Woodlands Liverys can do all you have to do is ask i'm sure, they are 500 yards down the road, although I am nothing to do with the running of here, Michael is my business partner (in another business) and he has been on the phone to me saying they will help. I will keep eye on e mail and any questions or requests e mail shoes@absolutehoofcare.com

as everyone else on here has said our thoughts hopes and best wishes goes out to anyone effected by this and hope everyone is safe
ollie


----------



## PippiPony (15 October 2010)

How awful 
Glad horses & people are all ok


----------



## missparis (15 October 2010)

Glad everybody is OK! Does anybody know the extent of damage caused? Scary, I nearly put my horse there for livery 3 weeks ago :s


----------



## LauraWheeler (15 October 2010)

what an awful thing to happen 
I'm glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Saf (15 October 2010)

Thoughts to Linda and her team, hope all are ok, just terrible x Please say if there is anything we can do?


----------



## R2R (15 October 2010)

Apparently barn and mid stables all gone and it is still alight  Poor Linda and poor Pachesham


----------



## lexiedhb (15 October 2010)

Jeez- how horrendous. So glad no one was injured!


----------



## R2R (15 October 2010)

natalia said:



			Agreed, sure offers of help from any H&H onliners would be greatly appreciated, they will prob need to borrow some rugs, hay, ect. and some may need temp stabling. It's not something you would wish to happen to anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Just spoken to someone, they managed to get all horses and tack out safely, but the head girl has lost everything and is still in her PJ's...but between her and Linda got all horses, and tack out in 10 mins


----------



## Faro (15 October 2010)

Thank goodness all the horses and humans are okay.  But what horrendous news.  My thoughts are with them all.


----------



## Sadiemay (15 October 2010)

Dreadful  Thank goodness no horses or people were injured.

I am only down the road so let me know if there is anything I can do, I have rugs, headcollers and other bits and bobs which they can borrow if needed.

Sadiemay


----------



## Rana (15 October 2010)

Awful.  So pleased to read all are safe though.  Have a few odds and sods I can give to them if needed.  Well done to Linda and the head girl for getting them all out so quickly!


----------



## Swift08 (15 October 2010)

Well done to everyone who got the horses out safely! This is such a terrible thing to happen


----------



## Heidi1 (15 October 2010)

Dreadful news.  Glad to hear that all horses and people are safe.
Thoughts are with you....


----------



## queenb (15 October 2010)

Glad to hear everyone is ok, well done to everyone who helped. Really makes you think how easily it can happen and how lucky we are to have our neddies. Hugs to everyone at Pachesham


----------



## Dream1 (15 October 2010)

Hi,

Please let me know if there is anything i can do to help, we have spare stables in livery nearby. PM if you need any help. Pleased to hear all the horses and people are okay.


----------



## Gucci_b (15 October 2010)

Have just heard.. are the ponies all o.k....


----------



## MGG (15 October 2010)

Yes - there's a message on the website now. No human or animal was injured. They are even planing to go ahead with their competition tomorrow at the moment. What an awful thing for them all.


----------



## maggy-may (15 October 2010)

Its so scary when there things happen, glad to hear horses and people are all ok. Sorry for everything you have lost i wish i lived closer to beable to help out, all my thoughts are with you.


----------



## PalominoToffee (15 October 2010)

Thank god the owner and head girl live on site, could have been so much worse. Poor R for losing her home and car


----------



## sakura (15 October 2010)

so sorry to hear this, but so glad no one, equine or human was hurt, still, very sad


----------



## galileosglory (15 October 2010)

my horse is stabled at pachesham






scary stuff


----------



## sammiea (15 October 2010)

oh gosh, thoughts are with all involved.  Not local but if anything can be supplied to keep horses/humans happy/warm & dry i'm happy to drive things down


----------



## Swift08 (15 October 2010)

:O very lucky that no one was hurt! What a huge amount of damage


----------



## Luci07 (15 October 2010)

sorry I should have looked in here too not the NL. Another local and again, sure my yard will make room if needed (we are in Dorking) and shout out for rugs etc needed..


----------



## R2R (15 October 2010)

galileosglory said:



			my horse is stabled at pachesham






scary stuff
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure if anyone realises but the front of he picture (where the canisters are, between the car and the barn) is where the head girl lived and that is the remained of her house and all of her property.


----------



## RuthnMeg (15 October 2010)

Very sad, and shocking, but just very grateful that no-one was hurt or lost. Sadly I don't live close by to help, but my thoughts are with those envolved.


----------



## TallyHo123 (15 October 2010)

How horrible, what a huge amount of damage! Glad everyone and all the horses there are safe.


----------



## katief (15 October 2010)

awful awful thing to happen. Glad everyone is ok, hope all involved manage to find somewhere to go, unfortunately am too far away to offer any assistance.


----------



## JCB (15 October 2010)

Can I just say this was terrible but have to add that thanks need to also be given to the Pachesham Agility Club who were training next to the hay barn when the alarm was raised.

A number of the members helped to release the horses from the stables and one of them has suffered from smoke inhalation!

It happened very quickly and thankfully no person or animal was badly injured.

You can't imagine the noise and ferrocity of the fire with the horses getting agitated trying to get out... never a nice experience!!!


----------



## Shay (15 October 2010)

Does anyone know if there are any needs?

I hesitate to ring Linda as I'm sure she has her hands full - but if there are any specific needs perhaps someone could post here and we'll see what we can all do.


----------



## DuckToller (15 October 2010)

I am sure you will have plenty of offers, but I have a little caravan that has just been given to me (for judging at a local show).  Would happily drive it over Sunday if you wanted it, either for just the winter or as long as was needed.


----------



## immoralorchid (15 October 2010)

omg i am so sorry for everybody i am fairly near by and might have some 5'9 rugs and cob sized headcollars, bandages and bits and bobs if it would help out. glad everybody and the horses are ok have to say i think your very brave to be going ahead with the show tomorrow 
BRAVO


----------



## galileosglory (15 October 2010)

JCB said:



			Can I just say this was terrible but have to add that thanks need to also be given to the Pachesham Agility Club who were training next to the hay barn when the alarm was raised.

A number of the members helped to release the horses from the stables and one of them has suffered from smoke inhalation!

It happened very quickly and thankfully no person or animal was badly injured.

You can't imagine the noise and ferrocity of the fire with the horses getting agitated trying to get out... never a nice experience!!!
		
Click to expand...

definitely agree. so many thanks to them. i mean it's scary enough when you're horsie, let alone to be trying to deal with horses in that situation when you haven't got experience with them. amazing really


----------



## galileosglory (15 October 2010)

and a picture of my pony for good measure


----------



## Gucci_b (15 October 2010)

This has been posted on Horse&Country
http://www.horseandcountry.tv/news/pachesham-ec-loses-19-stables-blaze


----------



## JCB (15 October 2010)

[/IMG]

Taken by my daughter once they had moved out of the barn area

Good luck for tomorrow - looks like a lot of effort has gone in today to setup temp stables etc.


----------



## Sags_Deer (15 October 2010)

Do they need any rugs? i have some that im happy to donate. But need an address please.


----------



## JCB (16 October 2010)

Picture link didnt work - trying again... (if it doesn't work link below...)








Pachesham Barn Fire Picture


----------



## Mike007 (16 October 2010)

That is a picture to truely strike fear in every horse owners heart! I am so glad everyone is OK.


----------



## kibob (17 October 2010)

Well done to everyone involved.  Amazing that no one/horse were hurt, must have been a terrifying experience.


----------



## Eventer96 (17 October 2010)

How terrible. Can't believe the amount of damage that has been done, so pleased to hear that both animals and humans were left unharmed. What a terrible thing to happen.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (17 October 2010)

OMG... how awful for all connected to Pachesham...but thank god that all horses and humans were ok. Very brave of those involved in horse rescues. Will watch this space if any help/items are needed xx


----------



## RosannaPEC (17 October 2010)

We would like to say a huge thank you to everyone who has offered their support and generously given up their time to help. The enormity of it all hasn't sunk in yet as we're keeping busy getting things organised. 

You'll be pleased to know that the one injured horse is well on the way to making a making a full recovery. The horses have all taken it in their stride and within minutes of being let out they rather enjoyed being on the grass for the night.

The fire hasn't affected the show area so all events will be continuing as usual, and next year looks set to be busier than ever.

Kind regards

Rosanna
Pachesham


----------



## quirky (17 October 2010)

Best of luck for the future Rosanna  and I hope everything returns to some sort of normality as soon as possible.


----------



## RosannaPEC (17 October 2010)




----------



## quirky (17 October 2010)

Rosanna - Is this before the fire brigade arrived? It looks both frightening and depressing at both the same time .

How much is lost?


----------



## RosannaPEC (17 October 2010)

The first 999 call was logged at 21.15, fire brigade arrived at 21.18 and that photo was taken about 21.45.

It destroyed the hay barn with enough hay and haylage for 30 horses for a year, 19 stables and the shoeing shed which housed more hay, feed and rugs.


----------



## RuthnMeg (17 October 2010)

TOP marks for the fire brigade getting to you SO quickly.
I sadly have wittnessed a stable fire first hand, I thought it was terrifying, but on all accounts your pictures make the one I dealt with seem like a tiny flame. We lost a goat who was in the wrong place at the wrong time, but all else was ok. What many people might not realise is that hay can continue burning for much longer, and it may not even look on fire until you rake it about. This alone, is often why some barn fires take so long to put out.

Again, massive pats on the back for the fire service.


----------



## Horsie_madd_freak (17 October 2010)

This really is terrible, the pictures make me so angry& upset.
- i dont even know of the place, but any horse owners& stables that this happend to it must have been awfull!

im SO glad that everyone horses and riders are safe! no-one injured and THANKYOU to the fire brigade for getting to you soo quickley!

just wondering, but how did the fire start? 

i hope all if the refurbishment goes well& that the horses are riders havent been and arent being put through to much stress& torment .. x


----------



## pearcider (17 October 2010)

Im so sorry to see whats happen a Pac'.

Im sure all of the horsey community that knows Linda and knows how hard she work are thinking of her.

Well done for being so officiant that none of the animals were injured or worse


----------



## miss_bird (18 October 2010)

So sorry to read about this.
But congrats to all involved who obviously kept a clear head and got everyhorse out safely


----------



## Cheiro1 (18 October 2010)

So sorry to read about this.
Huge well done to everyone involved for getting everyone to safety. I am sorry to hear the head girl lost all her possessions


----------

